# Holster for px4 storm subcompact with laser



## denverpopo (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi all new to forum but need your help!

I need a good IWB and belt holster for a Beretta PX4 storm subcompact 9mm with lasermax micro fitted to rail. It also needs to be LH, having a heck of a time find them,

Thanks so much

Popo


----------



## hboswell (Jul 6, 2011)

If you can find a dealer who handles Fobus, you might check this one to see if it fits. The GLT17 fits the full size PX4 so this might fit the compact.

Fobus Holster: GLOCK 19,23,32 - TACTICAL ROTO-HOLSTER™ PADDLE - LEFT HAND


----------

